# 50s Schwinn BFG Panther



## rennfaron (Dec 17, 2021)

Looking around... I stick to lightweights but this caught my eye. I see a lot of panthers here and there on here but feel like I haven't seen this two tone color setup before. In niiiiiceee condition too. 





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2021)

That's a great looking color combo that I've never seen before on a Panther! Sellers states a 1952 model but that's incorrect. Most likely the last year for the Panther, 1954. Since the 52 and 53 serial numbers overlap it must have a very late 1953 stamped serial number making this an early 1954 built piece.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 17, 2021)

i have not seen one in that color before.. very interesting... someone please give more info on the color.. can't remember what you guy's call that metallic color


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> i have not seen one in that color before.. very interesting... someone please give more info on the color.. can't remember what you guy's call that metallic color




That's Opalescent Green and Light Green. Definitely an extra cost paint combo that many people don't do since they'll have to wait for the bike. It's possible a Dealer made that custom color choice for his stock also.  😉


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 17, 2021)

look's like i can see some overlap of paint on  the chrome of the tank.. what do you guy think og?? or a repaint a long time ago ??


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 17, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That's Opalescent Green and Light Green. Definitely an extra cost paint combo that many people don't do since they'll have to wait for the bike. It's possible a Dealer made that custom color choice for his stock also.



ya that's the color i am thinking of.........


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2021)

I see the overlap on the edge of the chrome.I think it may have been still a factory special order.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 20, 2021)

LOL.... 
.....  ya'll are funny.
It's a last year Panther 54'...nothing 'special' about it.  Metallic paint on red, green and blue for the byebye year for Panther.
Bike is original


----------



## dmk441 (Dec 23, 2021)

If anyone has an opalescent green carrier or Delta rocket ray fender light, I'm in the market for them. Thanks!


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Dec 23, 2021)

Curious to know if that is the same color?


----------

